# Plumbing apprenticeship questions (long but please read)



## Flashburn (Apr 23, 2017)

These questions are for journeyman plumbers who did an apprenticeship. I know a lot of this will vary area to area/state to state, but any answers are greatly appreciated. Sorry in advance for the long post.

So first off a little background. I am a 21 year old male and I live in Portland, Oregon. I have tried college and several different types of jobs/ career fields and can not find anything I like. Upon doing some research I discovered apprenticeships. One that caught my eye was, obviously, plumbing. I won't lie, the main reason I began looking into plumbing was how much they make. The average plumber in my area makes $70,000-$100,000 per year. I googled plumbing apprenticeships in my area and found one that I want to apply for. They only do 2 application openings per year, and the next one is in June.

In browsing the website, I learned more about the application process and about the "ranking system". Basically, they rank you by total points and points are awarded based on your interview, entry test score, schooling history, and work history. I am sure I can do well on the test and also do a decent interview but with anything else I am basically sh*t out of luck. I do have some college but no classes that are related to plumbing, and no previous plumbing/construction related job experience.

In doing my research, all I read on several different sites is how there is a mass shortage of plumbers and electricians (among other skilled trades) across the country, and that many old plumbers and electricians are retiring and young people are not filling in the ranks. I also read that there is a 14 percent growth rate for plumbers across the nation throughout 2024 which is categorized as "much faster growth rate than usual".

Everything continued to look great, until I saw the current ranked list on the plumbing apprenticeship website. There is 70 names on the ranked list. The list updates at the first of the each month and you do not get to start working until you are number 1 on the list.

I was rather dumbfounded by this because I was under the impression that they were "desperate" for plumbers and other skilled tradesman but from what I have seen it is actually quite the opposite. All the apprenticeship programs seem flooded/over saturated with applicants and the skilled trades seem almost impossible to get into in my area. Which brings me to my questions. Do they only take 1 person per month from the list? If so that means people sit on the list for 70 months which would be absolutely ludicrous. How long do people usually sit on the list? I am sure I will be pretty low on the list, is it even worth it to wait that long? If I am still sitting on the list by the time a new application accepting period starts, do people who score higher than what I did get put higher on the list, despite me being on the list way longer? Basically can someone just explain to me how a plumbing apprenticeship works in general. I am so sorry for the length and I very much appreciate it.

Link to the ranked list:
http://areaonejatc.com/wp-content/uploads/2016/07/plumb-rank.pdf


----------



## Debo22 (Feb 15, 2015)

Yes, correct


----------



## ace4548 (Feb 10, 2015)

Sounds like this is Union . It really depends on how many apprentices the contractors need , and how large of a union they have. My Union Local 400, puts on maybe 10 plumbing apprentices a year. We don't have a ranking system here though, it's all who you know, or work as a pre-apprentice for at least a year . 
Most guys have been in the field 7 years before becoming a Journeyman here. I was lucky where I got in right away. Not tooting my own horn, but my previous work history, and off the chart test scores are why. 
If you are average, get on the list and probably wait your turn.


----------



## JohnnieSqueeze (Mar 23, 2016)

Maybe go to work as a non union plumbing helper until your name is called. 
Or you could get a job as a writer god damm youre an articulate sob lol. 
There is a mass shortage of skilled tradesman and no one is entering the blue collar force however there is also a mass shortage of work for current union workers. 
That is why all the union guys are stealing work from licensed contractors with their side jobs. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PLUMBER_BILL (Oct 23, 2009)

*From a Apprentice to Journeyman to Master. Non-Union*

Now it's my turn to ask questions. First off you are not a apprentice yet but in your letter you are already speaking of wages. You would be better off with stating your aptitude and your willingness to learn. You say you tried college, also a few types of jobs. At only 21 years of age it sounds to me like you want to start at the top. Starting at the top only lets you one way to go -- down -- a apprenticeship usually takes 4 years and then pass a journeymen exam. You can stop there and work for somebody the rest of your life. I decided to go on and become a master. I did and established my own business 1n 1969. Now I am retired and enjoying the fruits of my labor. A little advice whatever you do, be the best you can be. Learn the math necessary for the career you are entering. And if you get in the plumbing trade you are never going to learn it all. Everyday is a learning experience!


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

Several years back, like in the early 2000's, when real estate prices were climbing by the hour, everybody wanted to get into real estate. My plumber friend's wife got her real estate agent's license. I used to eat in an Indian restaurant. One day the owner tells me that he's been in the restaurant business for {25} years and he's sick of it. I asked him what other line of work he would get into. He answered, maybe I'll get into real estate.

Anyone else remember this? When real estate was booming {in S. FL prices were climbing at a very rapid rate. Homes were selling for more than the asking price since people started bidding on the same house} everyone and his mother wanted to get into real estate.

Then the bottom fell out. So, everyone was talking about 'recession proof' jobs. My wife is a nurse. Guess what all her friends wanted to become after real estate tanked? Right. Nurses. Then the friends of my wife eventually gave up the nursing dream for whatever reason and stayed in the jobs that they were in.

So don't worry about there being too many plumbing apprentices and plumbers in your area. In some other area there is a shortage. Things will level out.


----------



## paultheplumber1 (May 1, 2014)

Move to RI. I'm looking to hire an apprentice. Lol.. I don't know jack about working in unions or for them. I've been at a small company for 22 years and now I own it. I hire my guys by calling the local trade highschool and local trade college. Sometimes I even take an add out in the paper. If you got a strong back and want come pull well pumps I got a place for ya..

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## Plumbangelo (Apr 26, 2017)

I live in Texas, which has a different system. We have illegals, degenerates, and good people too, come and go. The state board is backed up about 3 or 4 months with giving tests. I just passed my test last week. So we don't have that many people finishing the program. If I was you I would get another plumbing job and wait for your name. Go to school with the union, and become a plumber. Take your job seriously and be a man. Now plumbing pays the most because its hard work. Its complicated enough to be confusing at times and mistakes are not tolerated.


----------



## ace4548 (Feb 10, 2015)

Also think of what type of work you really want to do. Yes I am a plumbing apprentice. But until the job I am on now, I did very little plumbing. More pipe fitting, and welding. Being a union plumber, especially in a dual local, this is expected. I love actual plumbing, the rough in, finish, pumps, etc.. But 3 years in, and I'm on my first real plumbing job. 
I love being Union, but if you can be a plumbing helper at a good company, go for it! I have nothing against non-Union. Some really skilled guys, and guys that make real good money as well. You can always try and join the union later.


----------



## smithm3 (May 20, 2017)

In regards to this question, are there any books you recommend for helping with the learning curve? I am starting an apprenticeship in 3 weeks and am trying to be a sponge.


----------



## MACPLUMB777 (Jun 18, 2008)

Check out books by Howard C. Massey 
such as basic Plumbing, and Plumbers Handbook


----------

